# Creative SB Audigy 2 no sound

## liquid7

Hi im new to gentoo  :Smile:  havent regret it though its running good here, except for one problem actualy i have a creative sb audigy 2 soundcard, now i read the gentoo docs about alsa and such, did exactly the same but still no sound, k then i googled and found a guy who made his own ebuil package of emu10k1 that workt for me but when i rebooted it didnt work anymore... insmod failed to load emu10k1 and such   :Confused:   cant get that back working either  :Sad:  please can somebody help me with my soundcard? Im not ubernoob but im starting to know my way around in gentoo  :Smile:  in case you need to know it im running kde with kernel 2.4.20

tnx

edit i have a creative audigy 2 card!

----------

## Joebel

You don't need the emu10k driver from the kernel: you need the emu10k1 driver from media-sound/emu10k1-cvs, which is masked. That's the only emu10k1 driver that includes support for the audigy2

so drop the module you're using now, make sure your kernel has sound support  (CONFIG_SOUND=y) and OSS support (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y), either in the kernel itzelf or as modules. That's all you need from the kernel itself.

Then you emerge emu10k1-cvs by using 

"ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge emu10k1-cvs".

That should do it. He, it works for me 

Good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

## liquid7

tnx its emerged  :Smile:  but what do i need to do now? update modules or?

----------

## Joebel

Well,

There should be an entry in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 for emu10k1. Also, in /etc/modules.d there should be a file called emu10k1 containing the dollowing lines:

post-install emu10k1 /usr/bin/emu10k1-script restore

pre-remove emu10k1 /usr/bin/emu10k1-script save

Is that indeed the case? did you modprobe the new module and test it out?

----------

## liquid7

ok this /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 is wrong the file is tehre but there is no line for emu10k1 there are only comments there! /etc/modules.d is all ok , and the file has those lines, i did modprobe emu10k1 without errors still no sound though maybe volume settings? but where do i change them? tnx

----------

## liquid7

ok, in kernel 2.4 the line still isnt there but i have sound in xmms! my question now is, do the modules autoload the sound? coz last time when i rebooted sound didnt work anymore and i was unable to get it fixed! what do i need to do to autoload them? tnx

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

You're using kernel 2.4, right?

Here's what I did.

I had basic sound (soundcore.o) as a module, and OSS sound (sound.o) as a module. I then merged the emu10k1-cvs entry, and I put in the /etc/modules.autoload for kernel 2.4

```

soundcore

sound

ac97_codec

emu10k1

```

Then, I went into KMix (because I've got KDE merged) and I set the settings for my mixer and saved them as the defaults.

----------

## RobDaPirate

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> You don't need the emu10k driver from the kernel: you need the emu10k1 driver from media-sound/emu10k1-cvs, which is masked. That's the only emu10k1 driver that includes support for the audigy2
> 
> so drop the module you're using now, make sure your kernel has sound support  (CONFIG_SOUND=y) and OSS support (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y), either in the kernel itzelf or as modules. That's all you need from the kernel itself.
> 
> Then you emerge emu10k1-cvs by using 
> ...

 

I'm having simialer problems with my AUdigy2, how do I check for (CONFIG_SOUND=y) or (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y)?

Also do I need ALSA installed or just the emu10k1-cvs files?

----------

## RobDaPirate

 *Joebel wrote:*   

> You don't need the emu10k driver from the kernel: you need the emu10k1 driver from media-sound/emu10k1-cvs, which is masked. That's the only emu10k1 driver that includes support for the audigy2
> 
> so drop the module you're using now, make sure your kernel has sound support  (CONFIG_SOUND=y) and OSS support (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y), either in the kernel itzelf or as modules. That's all you need from the kernel itself.
> 
> Then you emerge emu10k1-cvs by using 
> ...

 

I'm having simialer problems with my AUdigy2, how do I check for (CONFIG_SOUND=y) or (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y)?

Also do I need ALSA installed or just the emu10k1-cvs files? I tired to emerge emu10k1-cvs and kept getting this:

```
 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

<built-in>:1:8: /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6/include/linux/modversions.h: No such

 file or directory

```

I guess I need modversions.h  :Smile:  , but where can I get it?

----------

## RobDaPirate

Okay, I forgot to "make dep clean" after I made some kernel module changes and I realized the (SOUND_CONFIG=y) is in the .config file under /usr/src/linux.

----------

## bennerstul

Anyone get line-in working on Audigy2?

----------

